# Revolver Q



## Spud (Mar 25, 2004)

Question on Revolvers	

Why dont manufacturers make small frame revolvers with barrels over 3-inches? Im looking at S&W model 60 or Ruger SP-101 in 357 mag for a field gun. Would rather not carry the extra weight of a medium frame, but would like a larger site radius and accuracy than a snubby?

Any thoughts? 

Yes, I know a polymer auto might solve those concerns, but I like revolver simplicity.


----------



## dearnis.com (Mar 25, 2004)

Ruger does, or did anyway, offer the SP101 in a 3" model.  Smith seems to have stripped all the 3 inch small frames from their lineup.  You might try shopping around for something used; no telling what you will turn up.  A fellow I used to know had a beautiful 3" Colt detective special; this was years ago, but I'd give a lot to have a crack at buying that revolver now.

and never, ever, apologize for not wanting a polymer auto.


----------



## Spud (Mar 25, 2004)

Both the 101 and 60 come with the 3-inch barrel. S&W also has a sexy scandium model 360 with a 3-inch -  don't think I'd like to shoot 357 in a 14 oz pistol though. 

I've shot the 60 and 101 and like them, but still like the idea of a 4-inch. 

My question is more of the physics/engineering involved. Why not a small frame with a 4-inch barrel?


----------



## dearnis.com (Mar 25, 2004)

I didnt read closely enough...thought you were looking for a 3"....
I would seriously check the used gun market for one of the older Rugers (speed 6/security 6) in a 4".  
When I use a revolver as a field gun I normally use a 6" GP100; I also own a 4" and am thoroughly happy with both.  But they are not lightweights!
Your other option is to go custom; I dont see that anything would keep a decent gunsmith from swapping to a longer barrel for you.  You might also check out the current dan wesson lineup.  they offer interchangable barrels; I'm not sure if they offer a frame as small as you want.


----------



## KenpoTex (Mar 26, 2004)

I've got an old Ruger Security-Six in .357.  It has a 4" barrel and adjustable sights.  I guess I would qualify as a medium frame.  I know it's smaller than the S&W's because it's too small for the holster my dad used to carry his S&W.  Anyway, it's an excellent gun, very accurate.  They're not fancy but mine is still going strong even after at least 5 or 6 thousand rounds (and no telling how many before that since I bought it used).  If you can find one I would highly recommend it.


----------



## Spud (Mar 26, 2004)

Hmmm 

Taurus model 627 in 4-inch looks interesting.  Only 29 oz but with a 7-shot cylinder?  A Ruger 101 with a 3-inch barrel is 28 oz and a 5 shot.  Model 60 is 24 oz. 

The numbers aren't adding up, methinks a trip to the gun shop is in order....


----------



## TonyM. (Apr 1, 2004)

Love my stainless 4" Security Six. Watch the handloads though. Download 10% if your handloading.


----------

